# Name on Passport Photo



## irok (Jan 10, 2008)

I am renewing my passport (here in the USA) and it doesn't say whether you have to print your name on the back of the photo in pencil or black ink...any ideas?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Are you talking about a British passport or a US passport? Or some other sort of passport?
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## irok (Jan 10, 2008)

Bevdeforges said:


> Are you talking about a British passport or a US passport? Or some other sort of passport?
> Cheers,
> Bev



Sorry, Australian Passport


----------



## irok (Jan 10, 2008)

irok said:


> Sorry, Australian Passport


I used black pen.


----------

